# Word for the day  effulegent



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

ef·ful·gent


iˈfo͝oljənt

adjective literary


shining brightly; radiant.
(of a person or their expression) emanating joy or goodness.

I confess I've never used this word because for some reason, at least to me, it doesn't sound like what it means.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

I had not heard it before; and I agree; it does not sound as nice as it's definition!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I've never heard of it either.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

The reason I react negatively to the sound of the word is because it kind of suggests the word effluent.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

I've seen it in print, in descriptive phrases, but wouldn't use it in speech.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> The reason I react negatively to the sound of the word is because it kind of suggests the word effluent.



That` what it suggested to me too,Josiah!


----------

